# Feeling Cold



## PhilG

Hi,
Just wondered, does anyone on here ever feel extra cold. I seem to be feeling it, especially cold feet freezing cold and often.
Is this some anyone has noticed, I wondered if it was the medicine because its only since I started on the Metformin.
Just wondered.
Phil.


----------



## Martin Canty

Hi Phil, not something that I particularly feel unless it's damp but I've always felt that.....


----------



## grovesy

No.


----------



## Grogg1

While I rarely feel very cold I no longer overheat and sweat like a pig after eating!  I put the flushes down to my age but it was clearly my D!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Grogg1 said:


> While I rarely feel very cold I no longer overheat and sweat like a pig after eating!  I put the flushes down to my age but it was clearly my D!


I was going to write almost exactly the same thing. I put all my symptoms down to menopause and it was more diabetes.


----------



## HOBIE

I used to windsurf in ice lakes, jet-ski all times of year & in the middle of winter in the North Sea. On my ski I used to wear a full face crash helmet. Come in & sit on the beach & STEAM used to come off my skid lid. I have been T1 for more than 50yrs now & no problems with being cold & D. Just getting old & prob circulation. Good luck sorting


----------



## john pardo

I feel just the same


----------



## KookyCat

I'm always cold, I never used to be, I was generally just the right temperature and only really felt the heat in temps above 30 and the cold when we reached sub zero levels.  Since being diagnosed with diabetes I've been a colder soul, I even wear a vest in summer and have invested in summer scarves because I get a bit chilly.  There are some obvious things that should be checked medically just in case, thyroid, circulation, nerve issues (especially in the feet) so mention it to the doctor or nurse.  In my case they've all been checked and all are fine but I'm still having thermostat issues.  They have no idea really, the best they can come up with is that I don't have a high enough percentage of body fat for insulation and or my muscle mass percentage has changed and I ran hot prior to diabetes because I had more muscle mass, now I have less muscle so I'm running cooler 

Interestingly I know I'm hypo when I'm warm, if I'm relatively OK my blood sugar is within the normal range, if I'm really cold my blood sugar is erring on the higher side.  I happen to know that before I was diabetic my blood sugar ran on the low side of the normal range because it was tested (because of another condition) so I assume that's why I was cozier then.  When I was first diagnosed and my blood sugar was routinely in the 20's I was frozen constantly, and my feet and hands were like blocks of ice.  My consultant reckons about 25% of people with diabetes have an issue with poor temperature control with no additional circulation, thyroid or nerve involvement, so it must be commonish, although I'd still like a more precise and reassuring answer!


----------



## James 048

PhilG said:


> Hi,
> Just wondered, does anyone on here ever feel extra cold. I seem to be feeling it, especially cold feet freezing cold and often.
> Is this some anyone has noticed, I wondered if it was the medicine because its only since I started on the Metformin.
> Just wondered.
> Phil.


I'm the opposite Phil ,  if I lived alone I would have extremely low heating bills as Im always feel like toast


----------



## Matt Cycle

Put a jumper on.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I've always suffered from cold feet & hands, though my circulation (according to Doc) appears to be OK.


----------



## Greyhound Gal

KookyCat said:


> I'm always cold, I never used to be, I was generally just the right temperature and only really felt the heat in temps above 30 and the cold when we reached sub zero levels.  Since being diagnosed with diabetes I've been a colder soul, I even wear a vest in summer and have invested in summer scarves because I get a bit chilly.  There are some obvious things that should be checked medically just in case, thyroid, circulation, nerve issues (especially in the feet) so mention it to the doctor or nurse.  In my case they've all been checked and all are fine but I'm still having thermostat issues.  They have no idea really, the best they can come up with is that I don't have a high enough percentage of body fat for insulation and or my muscle mass percentage has changed and I ran hot prior to diabetes because I had more muscle mass, now I have less muscle so I'm running cooler
> 
> Interestingly I know I'm hypo when I'm warm, if I'm relatively OK my blood sugar is within the normal range, if I'm really cold my blood sugar is erring on the higher side.  I happen to know that before I was diabetic my blood sugar ran on the low side of the normal range because it was tested (because of another condition) so I assume that's why I was cozier then.  When I was first diagnosed and my blood sugar was routinely in the 20's I was frozen constantly, and my feet and hands were like blocks of ice.  My consultant reckons about 25% of people with diabetes have an issue with poor temperature control with no additional circulation, thyroid or nerve involvement, so it must be commonish, although I'd still like a more precise and reassuring answer!



I'm exactly the same. Thought it was just me being odd! Used to be fairly hot, now often cold, and I usually have at least one more layer on than everyone else.
One of my 'start of going hypo' symptoms is to get hot very quickly. All since I think I started with D (spring 2015), although not DX until May 2016.


----------



## PhilG

Hi there guys.
Thanks for all the reply's.
I have been asking questions as you do trying to find out what's going on with the feeling cold all the time, freezing feet mainly. I wondered if it was the new meds. Turns out _(info from the nurse)_ it properly to do with the blood pressure meds I'm now on its a fairly common result or symptom I'm told. She suggested if it doesn't improve they could concider changing to another pill type. Or Matt Cycle I could just put another pair of socks on. lol

thanks everyone.


----------



## PhilG

Matt Cycle said:


> Put a jumper on.


I will take your advice,, lol


----------



## trophywench

I should think my cold feet are nowt to do with anything much, bearing in mind I've always had them ever since I was a child !  There was certainly nothing medically wrong with me then - just the fact that hardly anywhere had decent heating in those days!


----------



## Afcpaul

It could be that you need vitamin B12 tablets or injections.
I've just had my annual diabetes check up, nothing else wrong like nerve damage, but, I my toes are always cold, even in summer. 
My latest fasting blood test revealed this lack of B12:and my GP has prescribed these vitamins, with an injection iif it doesn't improve. She mentioned that the cold toes are related to this. It could be because of the metformin. See your GP.


----------



## trophywench

Get it seen to asap, any of you - B12 deficiency can cause horrific stuff and the trouble is because the onset of em is so gradual, they can get out of hand and become permanent if not tackled soon enough.  (a bit like diabetic ones can  )


----------



## Afcpaul

This was found in a fasting blood test. Is lack of b12 usual with diabetes ?. PhilG, I would advise running this by your gp.


----------



## James 048

PhilG said:


> Hi,
> Just wondered, does anyone on here ever feel extra cold. I seem to be feeling it, especially cold feet freezing cold and often.
> Is this some anyone has noticed, I wondered if it was the medicine because its only since I started on the Metformin.
> Just wondered.
> Phil.


I'm the total opposite Phil .
I'm always feeling warm and clamy  , if I was living alone my heating bill would be none existed lol .
I don't know if D has caused this but I strongly suspect the metformin or Simvastatin  (maybe both ) as I never had the condition until been prescribed meds for D .


----------



## Lilian

Feeling cold when others are not, and cold extremities are symptoms of hypothyroidism.     Also feeling hot when others are feeling cold lol.     Thyroid is your body's thermostat and energy regulator.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Hands. Really cold dependeding on time of year. I noticed this starting a couple of years before I was diagnosed.


----------



## Ditto

I can't bear being cold and never could. Even as a kid I had a thermometer in my bedroom!  At the moment though I'm always too hot, Mum, being 82, has the bungalow like a greenhouse phew. I keep a kitchen roll nearby to wipe my brow. 

Hope you get sorted.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit

Generally, if I have not had a carb pick me up then I get cold, usually a coffee with a bit of milk is enough to pick me up. But I'm like a yo yo with a jumper at work!

Where i really suffer is my hands, the cold is painfully cold. I have to put on gloves when I start driving the car in the morning as the cold steering wheel is too painful to touch. I keep gloves with me at all times. My circulation is excellent. I think it's more early onset of arthritis?


----------

